
Venture Capital Remains Highly Concentrated in Just a Few Cities - atsneed
https://www.citylab.com/life/2017/10/venture-capital-concentration/539775/
======
dv_dt
It's odd to split off SF from San Jose, and somewhat odd splitting LA from San
Diego (it's all SoCal). What's crazy is if you add up CA's numbers its 54% of
all VC investment, with the bulk of that (44%) in SF/San Jose.

